# Help Hunter Help Others In Need!!!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is once again participating in the big annual fundraiser for the shelter we adopted him from. 

Each year they do a big fundraising walk (its 2 miles) to replenish the "Sadie Fund." Monies in this fund go directly towards the medical care and treatment of the animals while they are in the care of the shelter.

Hunter participates in this walk each year as he received monies from the Sadie Fund not once, but twice! During his first stay at the shelter he was neutered and had his ears cleaned. During his second stay (a mere 6 months later) he had to have teeth extracted and his ears cleaned again.

This shelter doesn't just clean ears and remove teeth (and other parts - GULP:w00t with these monies. They also use the money for bigger displays of love such as cataract surgery, diabetes treatment, knee surgery, and anything a otherwise healthy and adoptable pet needs to find its forever home.

Last yeat Hunter raised $675.00 and hopes to raise $800 this year. If you are able, please visit Hunter's fundraising site and make a donation. Any size can make a difference to the animals that really need just a bit more TLC before they can find their way home.

ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY INC - Hunter's Fundraising Page

A big thanks from Hunter!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a great shelter! Butchie wants to help because he didn't get all those things done where he was. (But he was free.  )


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wants to thank both Tyler & Butchie for donating to his walk - "you guys are the bestest!!!!":thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That is so wonderful of you Hunter!!! I just recently started back to working again and am unable to donate quite yet...but I am pulling for you that you meet and exceed your goal! You are Da Man!!!!! Six paws up from Gracie, Pip & Daisy


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Hunter you are such a great dog...it's so
kind of you to want to help others.:chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love that you & Hunter are helping spread the love that he has twice received. I am going to ask my husband if we can donate even a few dollars to help out such a wonderful cause. :heart:

:ThankYou:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler was happy to help his best buddy raise money for the new kids on the block.:chili::chili: If only there weren't new kids coming into shelters, but until that time, they need all the help they can get. Thanks for doing this Hunter and Erin!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin ... I sent you an email per the address provided for donations. 

Please let me know if I can donate without going through the web. I can write a check or use my Visa per phone.

I would love to be a part in helping you reach your goal!

Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Hunter, I hope you reach your goal! I just donated and I hope it helps.
What a great little guy you are for helping others.
:grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wants to send a BIG thank you to Zoey, Tess, Emy (Jane too) and Chloe, Alvin & Reginald (Mary too) for their donations to his walk!!! 

Hunter is excited to report that he is 1/8 of the way to his goal and its thanks to all his pals here on SM!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tell Hunter he's doing better at raising funds than my DH is for his cancer team for the NYC Marathon. I'll have to tell DH he's being beaten by a fluff. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Hey, it's who you know and how cute you are. I won't tell DH that last part.B)


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Hunter I so admire your eagerness to help those in need . .that is why we love you dearly :wub: I hope you reach your goal :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Tell Hunter he's doing better at raising funds than my DH is for his cancer team for the NYC Marathon. I'll have to tell DH he's being beaten by a fluff. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Hey, it's who you know and how cute you are. I won't tell DH that last part.B)


Ha ha ha - tell DH that he really needs to shake his tail feathers to raise the money (Hunter's really good at shaking that little white tail of his and looking cute!)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunter:

Fank you fer doin dis. I wuz in a shelter too so I know wut it's wike.

Tessa


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Erin,

We, Barron (Lucy is too young for this years walk), Richard and myself will be there on Sept. 12th! We have planned this event for some time now -

Sadies Fund is a WONDERFUL way to help animals in need. You have our support!

Allie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter asked me to *BUMP* up this thread. 

He continued training while on vacation but it was H-O-T so he didn't walk quite as far as he usually does. He wants everyone to know that he is taking this seriously though and will resume his training full time starting today! Hunter is thankful for all the support he has received so far and is still working to reach his goal.

If you would like to help by donating to Hunter's walk - please follow this link:
ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY INC - Hunter's Fundraising Page


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hunter, you are amazing!!!! that is why, Kat loves you (((hugs)))


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wants to give a HUGE shout out to MAGGIE & ABBIE from TWO PALM BEACH PUPS for making a donation!!!:heart: :ThankYou::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, you have mail at your post office that was delivered there on September 2nd. With the holiday weekend, I just wanted to make sure that you know it is there. I will PM you the USPS tracking number just in case you need it. 

Please give Hunter cuddles and kisses from his Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is so thankful to all his friends who have donated. 

Currently, Hunter is at $470.00 which is more than 1/2 way to his goal of $800!!! Thank you so much to all his friends who have donated so far and a special thanks to *Snowball and Marie* for their recent donation and* Kat & Snowy & Crystal* too! Hunter's walk is this coming weekend so there is still plenty of time to make a donation if you are able 

Click HERE to make a donation.

xoxo 
Hunter & Erin


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wants to thank Twinkie and his mom (*Barb and the boys*) for their donation to Hunter's walk! Hunter's daddy got it out of the mailbox and put it in the envelope but forgot to tell Hunter!!! Silly Daddy!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

WOWZERS!!!! Hunter just had to come back and send a BIG HUGE thank you to *Mary Anderson* (and her fluffs) for their incredible donation. Hunter is now a mere $200 away from reaching his $800 goal. He can't wait to bring his monies to the fundraiser and contribute them to the SAdie fund to help all the fluffs in that come to the shelter and need medical attention.

Thank you again Mary Anderson (and everyone else that has contributed so far!) :heart:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter wants to give a HUGE shout out to MAGGIE & ABBIE from TWO PALM BEACH PUPS for making a donation!!!:heart: :ThankYou::heart:


Aww, you are very welcome! Anything we can do to help! :hugging:

Just wanted to bump this thread up....Hunter is only $100 away from his goal, yay!:aktion033:

Here is the link to donate, again: ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY INC - Hunter's Fundraising Page


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter - it's this Sunday.:chili::chili: Hope you've been doing laps to prepare. No Hunter. I don't mean sitting in them.:blush: Silly boy. We're very proud of you and the help you're giving to other pets like you in the future.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> WOWZERS!!!! Hunter just had to come back and send a BIG HUGE thank you to *Mary Anderson* (and her fluffs) for their incredible donation. Hunter is now a mere $200 away from reaching his $800 goal. He can't wait to bring his monies to the fundraiser and contribute them to the SAdie fund to help all the fluffs in that come to the shelter and need medical attention.
> 
> Thank you again Mary Anderson (and everyone else that has contributed so far!) :heart:


Your very welcome, I'm glad to see Hunter has reached his goal. I know he will make everyone proud on Sunday. Kick some butt on that walk Hunter!!!! I'll be:cheer: for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter is so thankful to all his friends who have donated.
> 
> Currently, Hunter is at $470.00 which is more than 1/2 way to his goal of $800!!! Thank you so much to all his friends who have donated so far and a special thanks to *Snowball and Marie* for their recent donation and* Kat & Snowy & Crystal* too! Hunter's walk is this coming weekend so there is still plenty of time to make a donation if you are able
> 
> ...


You're welcome Erin and Hunter. It is our pleasure to be a part of Hunter's Walk. :tender: 

Hunter, I think your Mommy should give you a paw rub after your big walk! :wub:You go Hunter! :chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Way to go Hunter!!! You've SURPASSED this year's fundraising goal! What a star you are!*


----------

